# Hilfffee Teichfolie wird durch Wasser hoch gedrückt!!!



## Neo303808 (24. Aug. 2008)

Hallo an alle,

vielleicht kann mir ja jemand von euch helfen. Bei meinem Gartenteich kommt die Folie durch (Grundwasser??) hoch. Der teich hat aber keinen Wasserverlust.

Weiß net mehr weiter.

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps.

Neo303808


----------



## robsig12 (24. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Hilfffee Teichfolie wird durch Wasser hoch gedrückt!!!*

Hallo Neo,

stell mal grössere Bilder ein. Auf dem Bild kann man nichts erkennen. 

Aber es ist eigentlich nicht möglich, wenn die Folie hoch kommt, dass Du keinen Wasserverlust hast. Das Teichwasser muss ja irgendwo hin!


----------



## Neo303808 (24. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Hilfffee Teichfolie wird durch Wasser hoch gedrückt!!!*

Hi,

also das kann so gut wie gar net Fotografieren. Welche möglichkeiten können denn in Frage kommen, dass Folie hoch kommt?

gruß


----------



## Plätscher (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Hilfffee Teichfolie wird durch Wasser hoch gedrückt!!!*

Hallo,

das die Folie durch Grundwasser hochgedrückt wird, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen da ja das Wasser im Teich gegen drückt.

Wahrscheinlicher ist eher das die Teichsohle nicht genügend verdichtet war. Durch den Wasserdruck wird sie jetzt verdichtet und die Folie rutscht nach und gerät unter Spannung. Drück mal an den Stellen wo sie hochkommt, darunter ist bestimmt ein Hohlraum.

Meine 5cents


----------



## Jürgen W (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Hilfffee Teichfolie wird durch Wasser hoch gedrückt!!!*

Es könnte aber sein das sich unter der Folie Faulgase
von einen früheren Mistbeet bilden


----------



## Annett (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Hilfffee Teichfolie wird durch Wasser hoch gedrückt!!!*

Hallo zusammen.

Kennt Ihr den schon?
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1102

Das gibt es also durchaus.....


----------



## andreas w. (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Hilfffee Teichfolie wird durch Wasser hoch gedrückt!!!*

mahlzeit, wie wäre denn die idee mit grösseren steinen im teich die folie wieder runterzudrücken?

sollten nicht zu gross und zu viele sein, sodass die fische weiterhin schwimmen können.

ist nur mal so eine idee.


----------



## Kurt (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Hilfffee Teichfolie wird durch Wasser hoch gedrückt!!!*

Hallo!

habe eben den "Laborversuch" dazu gemacht - mit Schüssel und Nylonsack. Nach dem Füllen des Sackes etwas kühleres Wasser zwischen Nylon und Schüssel gegossen und es bildeten sich Blasen an der Seite und am Boden.

dazu gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten:
a) wenn Grundwasser steigt - es ist kühler und dadurch schwerer - somit könnte sich die Folie stellenweise heben
b) wenn ein Folienteich z.B. in relativ Lehmhaltigem Gelände gemacht wird, kann Oberflächenwasser, das unter die Folie dringt, bereichsweise zu Blasenbildung unter der Folie führen.  Das wird sich zwar mit der Zeit wieder legen, da das Wasser unter der Folie  langsam irgendwo versickert -  wenn nicht, dann wäre der Teich auch ohne Folie dicht    (meine Interpretation).  
Als dauerhafte Abhilfe könnte ein Schacht neben dem Teich gegraben werden (etwas tiefer wie der Teich) , von dort aus eine "Unterhöhlung"  und Ableitung des gestauten Wassers in den Schacht bzw. Sickergrube. Durch Abpumpen, evtl. auch Ableiten in tieferes Gelände müsste die Sickergrube geleert werden.

Weiß schon, das klingt nach irrem Aufwand - aber was tut man nicht alles für  unser (beinahe) wichtigstes Hobby??????   

c) auch die Faulgasblase kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen - hier könnte evtl. ein Schlauch direkt zum Grill angeschlossen werden   --------  (was gscheiteres fällt mir im Moment nicht ein)

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee 

Kurt


----------



## ironice (29. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Hilfffee Teichfolie wird durch Wasser hoch gedrückt!!!*

Wer den beitrag von StefanS gelesen hat, weiß, dass damals so einige Ideen und Vorschläge zusammen gekommen sind. 
Die meisten Ideen wurden, dann aber nich Verwirklicht, da diese zu einer evtl. Zerstörung der Folie hätten führen können. 
StefanS hat es damals einfach Ausgesessen und das Wasser, wenn es denn Wasser ist einfach versickern lassen.
Können ja Faulgase, Aufgespühltes Erdreich, Wasser oder noch kurriosere Dinge sein.

Ich hoffe das des Bald weg ist  und Du den Teich wieder genießen kannst.

Gruss Stefan


----------

